# Suns Preseason Thread



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

For those who want to discuss...


Suns up 107-69 early 4th Maccabi Haifa


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

How'd Bledsoe look?


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Basel said:


> How'd Bledsoe look?


He looked great.... against Maccabi. 


I guess the main thing was that people wonder how a Bledsoe/Dragic backcourt would work at the same time, and yesterday they played pretty well. 

Bledsoe's line was something like 22pts on 10/15 with 4 assists and 5 steals in 22 minutes, so that is nice. I'm excited to see him, Goodwin, and Len. Hey I hope Len works out for us. I just have tempered expectations for him. I'm also looking forward to what Dionte Christmas can bring for us. Just gotta keep him sober.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Any impressions of this group in preseason? I haven't been watching.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Me either. Just the random tweet or recap. Bledsoe has been looking good though i guess.


----------



## RudyRude (Oct 28, 2013)

Dissonance said:


> Any impressions of this group in preseason? I haven't been watching.


I thought the Suns did exceptionally well this pre-season 

Some highlights of the pre-season

- Bledsoe looks like he has potential to take the league by storm and lead the Suns to some victories
- Gerald Green looks like a new and improved player from what I've seen
- Alex Len gets into foul trouble too easy


----------

